# Amplificador 1000W RMS (MOSFET)



## juanma2468 (May 12, 2009)

Dejo aquí un amplificador de 1000W con MOSFET, lo que no aclara es sobre que impedancia, desde ya aclaro que no lo he construido ni diseñado yo.


             saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2009)

¡¡ 1000 W con solo 3 transistores por rama ! MMmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## unleased! (May 21, 2009)

Yo también lo veo mucho. Creo que sería un poco mas realista de hablar unos 250-350W RMS


----------



## FELIBAR12 (May 21, 2009)

Yo creeria en algo como lo esto


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2009)

Ese amplificador "The Zeta" si es un amplificador de 1000W

Buen esquematico felibar12

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 2, 2009)

Ningún amplificador maneja 30 parlantes, por lo menos no satisfactoriamente, es mas, no es conveniente cargarlos con mas de 4.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

Es posible hacer funcionar un amplificador con 30 parlantes, per es obvio que es muy impractico. Pero de que se puede, se puede.

Dejenlo ser, 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 7, 2009)

Imaginense a cuanto bajaria el factor de amortiguamiento (damping factor) con una impedancia de carga de un valor bajisimo (16 parlantes serian 0.5 Ohm y 32 serian 0.25 Ohm, por hacer un calculo rapido), cuantos transistores deberia tener ese amplificador para que no se queme, ahora, ni hablar de la calidad de sonido, que se degradaria mucho, por otro lado el amplificador estaria trabajando con una carga que es casi un corto circuito, y se calentaria con solamente tener los parlantes conectados a su salida.

Pero al final sonaria, no se por cuanto tiempo

Tal vez el compañero carrillo se referia a pickups o PA que tienen mas de 30 parlantes.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Sep 8, 2009)

Exacto compañero Oscar él seguramente se refiere a los pick-up, pero seguro que cree es que estos solo tienen un amplificador......


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Imaginense a cuanto bajaria el factor de amortiguamiento (damping factor) con una impedancia de carga de un valor bajisimo (16 parlantes serian 0.5 Ohm y 32 serian 0.25 Ohm, por hacer un calculo rapido), cuantos transistores deberia tener ese amplificador para que no se queme, ahora, ni hablar de la calidad de sonido, que se degradaria mucho, por otro lado el amplificador estaria trabajando con una carga que es casi un corto circuito, y se calentaria con solamente tener los parlantes conectados a su salida.
> 
> Pero al final sonaria, no se por cuanto tiempo
> 
> Tal vez el compañero carrillo se referia a pickups o PA que tienen mas de 30 parlantes.



Obviamente compañero Oscar, se puede llegar a un arreglo de parlantes para que la impedancia que vea el amplificador sea de un rango adecuado para este, como 4 ú 8ohm. Así no se quema y se escucha, no se si se escuche feo o no pero se escuchará.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 8, 2009)

Tienes razon.

Pero...30 parlantes en configuracion serie y paralelo , seria un buen ejercicio para un parcial de electronica I o circuitos I.

-Se tienen 30 parlantes de 8 Ohm, diseñe a partir de arreglos serie y paralelo una configuracion que permita obtener:

a - una impedancia total de 4 Ohm
b - una impedancia total de 8 Ohm

Resuelva de manera optima y eficiente.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Sep 13, 2009)

Si fuese clase D si se lograrían 1000 W rms con tres transistores por rama.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 26, 2010)

Si se pueden poner 30 parlantes en un amplificador, yo llegué a poner hasta 12 , el tema es que eran parlantes muy chicos, (3 W c/u) con una impedancia de 4 Ohms. solo para completar los 40 Watts que me entregaba el amplificador , cosa que tampoco los completé ya que sino quedaba la caja asimétrica y quería que quedaran 6 y 6 para separarlos en 2 filas en la misma caja , ajjaja , mas tarde les saco una foto y les muestro que si se puede.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 26, 2010)

Lo de los 30 parlantes es colocarlos en paralelo, de que se puede se puede haciendo configuraciones serie-paralelo hasta llegar a 8 o 4 Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## leurelio (Mar 2, 2010)

Señores, que es un pickup ? Siempre he tenido la duda, quisiera saber si es un súper amplificador o que  es, aquí en Venezuela nunca lo he escuchado aquí,  los sonidistas tiene al Qsc 5050 como lo máximo,  la mayoría lo usan y también  usan  el power sofft , compañeros del  foro, me pueden mostrar una foto de  un pickups ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 2, 2010)

En la region caribe colombiana se le dice pickup a grandes y coloridos equipos de sonido, que además cuentan con show de luces, animación en vivo y efectos musicales.








unos videos:


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

OffTopic:

¿Como cuanto potencia pueden llegar a utilizar los de los pickups?
¿Usan Traileres como Transporte?
¿que significa Chanpeta?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Victor Usuga (Mar 2, 2010)

Compañero Tocatomon lo de potencia no se exactamente pero es grande, lo del transporte si estas en lo correcto usan Camines dodge 600 para su transporte puesto que usan muchos  parlantes, unos llegan a tener hasta 24 bajos y 12 medios aparte de las torna mesas, amplificadores y tarimas, en cuanto a la champeta es un tipo de música  muy pegajosa que se escucha mucho en los barrios de la región caribe colombiana, aca te dejo un poco de historia de la champeta y unos temas para que la escuches Champeta1, champeta2


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola Tacatomon



Tacatomon dijo:


> OffTopic:
> ¿Como cuanto potencia pueden llegar a utilizar los de los pickups?


 
Pues depende de la cantidad de equipo, lo que si te digo es que para que un bajeo te estremesca el cuerpo a 50 metros de distancia se necesita bastantica potencia 



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Usan Traileres como Transporte?


 
No señor (si te refieres a tractocamion), para poder transportar todo ese equipo se usan camiones 600 mas pequeños que los traileres, por lo menos los equipos mas grandes.



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿que significa Champeta?


 
La Champeta es la musica de barrio (por decirlo asi) de la region caribe colombiana.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya que hablaban de los 30 parlantes, el último "Alarido" del audio "Top" son array´s de entre 40 y 150 parlantes de 1,5 a 3 pulgadas para cada canal, sin tweeter, ni woofer, solo "Muchísimos" parlante iguales.


----------



## leurelio (Mar 2, 2010)

Que bueno Óscar , gracias por su respuesta,  yo no sabía que Escorpión era de Colombia , esa mini teca estuvo aquí en Venezuela  en la isla de Margarita en los Carnavales el mes pasado  y la verdad que suena duro , pero  los cajones que tenía de bajo eran turbo sound, de en medio tenía una hilera como de 6 cajones guindando por cada lado, gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 2, 2010)

leurelio dijo:


> Que bueno Óscar , gracias por su respuesta, yo no sabía que Escorpión era de Colombia , esa mini teca estuvo aquí en Venezuela en la isla de Margarita en los Carnavales el mes pasado y la verdad que suena duro , pero los cajones que tenía de bajo eran turbo sound, de en medio tenía una hilera como de 6 cajones guindando por cada lado, gracias por su respuesta.




Si el Skorpion es de Colombia y es el orgullo de nosotros los costeños, y si, ellos viajan mucho a Venezuela pero en tu país hay otro Escorpión , los puedes diferenciar por la forma como escriben el nombre, el de Colombia es Skorpion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 2, 2010)

Fogonazo cual es la referencia de esas cajas, para mirar sus especificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Fogonazo, donde puedo "empaparme" de esa info de los parlantes array.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2010)

Lamentablemente se me perdieron los enlaces, pero garantizo que eran mas de 2 y ambos de marcas "Top", los había encontrado buscando otra cosa y no se me ocurrió guardarlos en su momento.


*Edit by Fogonazo*
No son los que había encontrado en su momento pero muestra a la idea.

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/mcintosh-xrt2k-reference-loudspeaker.asp

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/mcintosh-xcs2k-reference-center-channel-speaker.asp

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/mcintosh-xrt1k-loudspeaker.asp


----------



## palomo (Mar 3, 2010)

Lo de ocupar parlantes de 3" hace tiempo la marca BOSE ocupaba unos bafles con 24 bocinitas de estas y emitian un sonido por demas poderoso y bien nitido, sonorizando un salon para 100 gentes sin esfuerzo, actualmente el top de esta marca son bafles a lo mucho de 15cm de ancho por unos 2metros de largo con un subwoofer, cuando los ohí  yo queria un par lo malo su precio,  US$2500 

Saludos.


PD Los encontre, son las Bose Panaray MA12AX por si alguien le interesa


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 3, 2010)

Por la red encontre algo parecido, pero creo que son parlantes de 8".


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 3, 2010)

Pero es que esos traen woofer, como fogonazo habia dicho que eran parlanticos de a lo mucho 3" de diametro, se me vinieron a la cabeza los parlanticos de las antiguas radios con cassette y lo mal que estos suenan.

Todos los sistemas home line array (si se le puede llamar asi) que he visto, vienen con parlantes minimo de 4" acompañados de woffer.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 3, 2010)

El ultimo equipo de sonido soni de 1000 disen ser line array trae tres salidas por canal sub bajo un parlante de 12" bajo 8" medios son como de 4" y suena durisimo en mi casa para escucharlo duro tienes que apagar los sub porque todo tiembla jajaj


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 3, 2010)

El que dices debe ser el Sony Muteki, suena duro, pero la verdad es que 1000w me parece una exageracion.

Ojala que cacho no nos regañe por todo este off topic

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 3, 2010)

No. es el Genezis el que trae para dos usb


----------



## rrosales (Abr 23, 2010)

Solo como un consejo, recuerden que los parlantes son bobinas y mientras mas cargas inductivas tengas mas desfase tendrán entre la corriente y el voltaje, así que finalmente la potencia de entrega no será muy satisfactoria por aquello del factor de potencia , la resistencia del parlante es importante pero la carga inductiva también.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 16, 2010)

Volvemos al amplificador de los 32 parlantes, si lo planteas de esa forma tambien se puede, pero semejante, pesado, complicado y peligroso bicho, no le veo lo práctico.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> .... Esto no lo entendi, que tiene que ver el encapsulado de un transistor con la calidad de sonido final de una etapa de potencia......



Eso es exacto.
Amplios estudios realizados por la *Fogonazo INC*. han demostrado sin lugar a dudas que los transistores con cápsula metálica dan mejores tonos metálicos que sus equivalentes de cápsula plástica.

Cuando se caen al piso.


----------



## winston alexander (Jun 17, 2010)

mas o menos es asi los maestros ancianos de antes y los pastores borrachones de ahora

en cualquier driver montas las checas y tienen mayor fidelidad que los transistors planos que estan saliendo ahora por ejempli el 1494


----------



## alexis y leidys (Jun 17, 2010)

osea definitivamente los transistores tipo checa 
se trabajarian paralas notas altas y medio altas
mientra que los transistores modernos se trabajan para las notas bajas
mediobajas y madias.
Creo que seria una buena combinacion de frecuencias


----------



## aldemarar (Jun 17, 2010)

alexis y leidys dijo:


> osea definitivamente los transistores tipo checa
> se trabajarian paralas notas altas y medio altas
> mientra que los transistores modernos se trabajan para las notas bajas
> mediobajas y madias.
> Creo que seria una buena combinación de frecuencias



Alexis , te están mamando gallo , lo de la "checas" encapsulado metálico da mejor sonido metálico al caerse, lee bien.

El encapsulado no tiene nada que ver con el sonido, lo que pasa es que muchos tenían amplificadores con "checas" de las ref 2n3773 y 2n3772 y estas no son tan potentes ni trabajaban con voltajes mayores de 70 Vdc y al salir al comercio los transistores planos mas potentes los empezaron a utilizar en bajos y las "checas" en altas frecuencias ya que no requerían tanto poder para esto.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 18, 2010)

> mas o menos es asi los maestros ancianos de antes y los pastores borrachones de ahora
> 
> en cualquier driver montas las checas y tienen mayor fidelidad que los transistors planos que estan saliendo ahora por ejempli el 1494


 


> osea definitivamente los transistores tipo checa
> se trabajarian paralas notas altas y medio altas
> mientra que los transistores modernos se trabajan para las notas bajas
> mediobajas y madias.
> Creo que seria una buena combinacion de frecuencias


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice aldemarar, antes como solo se veia encapsulado TO3 y ademas que es complicadito trabajar con ellas por la forma de los agujeros para atornillarlas al disipador, claro que tambien hay checas para alto voltaje y corriente como las que usan los amplificadores peavey, pero tambien son muy costosas.

Actualmente algunas personas tienen esa creencia de que la "checa" da mejor sonido que el transistor plano, los reto a que me lo demuestren con una grafica de respuesta en frecuencia, sin cambiar el driver, solo los transistores finales.

Saludos.

PD: Mi amplificador de altos y medios altos fué por 5 años uno con 3 2sc3858 y 3 2sa1494 con un driver Melody 400 y sonaba exquisito, ahora tengo uno con mosfet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> Alexis , te están mamando gallo, lo de la "checas" encapsulado metálico da mejor sonido metálico  *al caerse, lee bien*....



Ya me estaba asustando viendo que mi ironía no se había comprendido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2010)

mmm, Interesantes anécdotas sobre los TO-3... LOL XD


----------



## angel36 (Jun 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es exacto.
> Amplios estudios realizados por la *Fogonazo INC*. han demostrado sin lugar a dudas que los transistores con cápsula metálica dan mejores tonos metálicos que sus equivalentes de cápsula plástica.
> 
> Cuando se caen al piso.



 monumental explicacion!!


----------



## FALKON707 (Mar 29, 2011)

En Killa le enganchamos 8 parlantes de 800 W a un módulo de un pikup que según el plano tenía una potencia de 3300 W.

Los resultados fueron los esperados pero hubo consecuencias, y fue que los ultimos transistores ubicados en las salida de audio se quemaron, !! Pero no fue que echaron humo y ya ¡¡ Reventaron como si tuvieran pólvora, así que los dejamos con 4 parlantes y trabajan bien. 

No me imagino 30 parlantes, esos transistores tienen que ser al menos del grande de un ladrillo y con un disipador del tamaño de un bloque para que no los queme !


----------



## danielxxx (Abr 13, 2011)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Yo creeria en algo como lo esto



Buenas noches, alguien a probado este circuito ? Hace poco armé uno de 400 Watts y lo intenté modificar para que diera mas potencia pero no lo he logrado y a tal gasto infructuoso  , me he animado a armar uno mas grande y buscando en el foro di con este   ,  pero no veo comentarios para basar si vale la pena intentarlo. Aclaro no tengo aun la capacidad de diseñar uno yo mismo desde cero, pero me he animado a experimentar con varios. De antemano gracias.


----------



## palomo (Abr 14, 2011)

Danielxxx si leiste el tema te habras dado cuenta que nadie le dio seguimiento a este amplificador y solamente la discucion termino en varios temas, ya imaginaras porque, en lo personal no lo recomiendo, busca en el foro encontraras amplificadore ya armados y probados por varios usuarios, entre estos te puedo mencionar los que yo arme y funcionaron,  MTE de Oscar Monsalvo, Peavey 1200 de Jose soto. QSC 1300 de Oscar M, Crest-Audio o Master de Jose soto,  y estos de mediana potencia 100 y 300w de Luciperrro y 350 de silicon-chip. 

Si no tienes experiencia armando amplificadores de 400W no te abientes por uno de alta potencia, podes empezar por algo mas chico para ir adquiriendo algo de experiencia he ir subiendo gradualmente, si lograste que el amplificador que mencionas funcionara, no trates de sacarle mas potencia puesto que el circuito esta diseñado para entregar esa potencia y modificarlo sin analizar el circuito (esto es saber hacer los cambios correctos) te pasara lo que te paso, gastaste infructuosamente.

Lee los temas, aunque algunos son algo extensos lograras darte cuenta que problemas puede acarrear algun armado, a algunos usuarios les funciono a la primera pero a otros tuvieron que batallar un poco no por error del diseño sino por erros humano y principalmente por adquisicion de componentes de dudosa calidad, como veo que vives en México (no se si en el D.F.) ten en cuenta que en el centro ay muchas casas donde comprar, solo ten cuidado el 80% venden componentes piratas.

Saludos compatriota.


----------



## danielxxx (Abr 20, 2011)

Supuse que el  diagrama no estaba apto. Te agradesco  el comentario, y buscare alguno de los que me mencionas. En Mexico no e  encontrado algun local que garantice que las piezas minimo sean de buena  calidad. Les agradesco saludos desde mexico.


----------



## snoophi (Jun 24, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> OffTopic:
> 
> ¿Como cuanto potencia pueden llegar a utilizar los de los pickups?
> ¿Usan Traileres como Transporte?
> ...



La champeta es un género de la region caribe, estos equipos de sonido son transportados en camiones dependiendo del tamaño del equipo y por lo regular la potencia que manejan no es mucha para los equipos pequeños.


----------



## FALKON707 (Ago 7, 2011)

La champeta es de origen africano, llegó a Colombia en los años 20 en Cartagena y a partir de ahí se fue modificando el estilo de la música hasta tomar los estilos que escuchamos hoy en día, pero no es de la region Caribe como dices !


----------

